# Contests to motivate my boys



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

I was looking in the contest section today and got an idea (which is pretty remarkable for me). My three teenage sons and I are just getting started in this hobby. We are all starting at ground level. In order to help keep their interest piqued, and motivate them to practice, we will hold contests, among ourselves, complete with prizes.

My thoughts are to hold one contest every two weeks, and to offer prizes like a knife, a multitool, a nintendo game, a new slingshot, a fishing rod, etc. They will have two weeks to get as good as they can, then we'll hold the contest, and compete at the same time.

What do you guys think? I'd also love to hear any suggestions for types of contests or prizes they could win. This could really be a motivator for them.

Roger


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That sounds good. the group I shoot with try to do the same thing we put in ammo slingshots we did a money shoot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice prizes! Can I play? lol

Seriously. How about the most cans or milk jugs hit in one minute. The most shots out of 10 in a 8 inch circle. Smaller as the skill level rises. If you can get out somewhere for safe long shots , you can compete who can hit a garbage can or lid . Make the prizes slingshot related. Bands pouches ,slingshots and maybe even some trophies.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

No money! Oh wait, prizes cost money too. A five or ten dollar bill might just make a great prize.

Treefork, I love your idea for the contests. We will be living on forty acres of land for the next 3 months, so we will definitely have room for long shots. Thanks for the contest ideas. I'd love to hear more suggestions for contests and prizes.
Roger


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you have a leaf blower you can make a stand out of pvc l shap then turn the l so it stands up take some flex hose duct tape to the blower and pvc turn on the air will blow out the top take a ping pong ball place on top it will hover and move around makes a good target to shoot at.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

I get it...just like those pipes with the little ball they used to sell. You blow through the pipe and make the ball hover above it in the wind current. Ooo, that sounds like fun! I don't have a leaf blower, but maybe a friend has one I could borrow for a couple of days.
Roger


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Wingshooting would be pretty fun.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wingshooting is fun.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

I didn't know what wingshooting was, so I did a search for it. Now I know. You throw something (like a can) in the air and shoot it before it hits the ground, right? Yes, that would be a lot of fun. I am getting a RH slingshot, and I think that would be a perfect slingshot to use for that (no fork hits). Great suggestion.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Search up pfsshooter on Youtube. He is a god when it comes to wingshooting. Unless you think shooting marbles and coins out of the air isn't impressive.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Put the prizes on little pieces of paper. Place the paper inside a balloon and blow up the balloon. Make it a tough shot. If they make it ... they get the prize.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Most cans in a minute is always a good one. Speed shoots with extra points for in the black. Fastest can cut. 10 cans-10 shots. Darts.

Lots-O- Stuf.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

This is excellent information for me. Thank you for taking the time to jot down a few suggestions. I am trying to make this as fun and exciting as I can for my boys. As with everything in life, things you are good at are more fun. You don't get good at too many things without practice. This contest idea is just to help motivate my boys (and the old guy) to practice, which will result in more fun for everyone. Plus it is a new skill to learn. 
Roger


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

what a fun Dad ! Some kids get all the luck


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

You could set up a field target course similar to the airgun competitions. Matthew Cornelison hosted one in our area a few weeks ago. Use tin pie pans for targets or get fancy and order the steel NRA knock down silhouettes.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

That's really nice of you to say Ruthie, but I'm sure every dad on here would do (does) the same given the opportunity. We'll see, but these contests might even draw in my wife and eldest 24 year old daughter.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

That's a great idea pawpaw. We won't buy any special equipment, but two of my boys would love a "walk through" competition. I remember qualifying at the grenade range in the military (30 years ago). They had a walk through scenario set up where we were running, jumping and diving behind baracades before throwing our grenades. It was great fun!
Roger


----------

